# Let Bert and Ernie get married on Sesame Street



## GAP (11 Aug 2011)

Online petition urges: Let Bert and Ernie get married on Sesame Street
Adriana Barton Globe and Mail  Wednesday, August 10, 2011 
Article Link

Ever wonder what Bert and Ernie were up to behind the scenes? You wouldn’t be the first.

Now there’s an online campaign to drag the Sesame Street roommates out of the closet.

Chicago resident Lair Scott launched the petition at Change.org to pressure the Sesame Street Workshop to “Let Bert and Ernie get married on Sesame Street,” ABC News reports.
More on link


----------



## jeffb (11 Aug 2011)

:facepalm:


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Aug 2011)

Is this going to lead to VERY naughty editorial cartoons?


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Aug 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Is this going to lead to VERY naughty editorial cartoons?



One can only hope.....


----------



## Jimmy_D (11 Aug 2011)

Could make some quite intersting discussions on here if it happens.

JD


----------



## Pusser (11 Aug 2011)

They would have to move to Avenue Q.


----------



## Lowlander (11 Aug 2011)

Didnt the guys who make sesame street come out years ago and say that bert and ernie were asexual


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Aug 2011)

Lowlander said:
			
		

> Didnt the guys who make sesame street come out years ago and say that bert and ernie were asexual


Good memory:


> .... In early 1994, Rev. Joseph Chambers attempted to get the puppets banned under a little-used anti-gay law in the deep South. Referred to by the Daily Mirror as a "crackpot preacher from Charlotte, North Carolina," the preacher was said to have stormed on his radio show:
> 
> _Bert and Ernie are two grown men sharing a house and a bedroom. They share clothes, eat and cook together and have blatantly effeminate characteristics._
> 
> ...


Source:  snopes.com, 6 Aug 2007


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Aug 2011)

Today children, Bert and Ernie are going to demonstrate "rimming"   :-X


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Aug 2011)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Today children, Bert and Ernie are going to demonstrate "rimming"   :-X



Oh my....my first real good laugh of the day,.,,you, sir, are a genius!! Thank you!

Its a good thing that I was not having coffee.

 :rofl:


----------



## HavokFour (11 Aug 2011)

I'm more concerned about the number of adults watching Sesame Street from the looks of this petition. This isn't exactly something toddlers care about, can we just stick to the basics of ABC123? Leave sexuality to elementary teachers to worry about.


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Aug 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> I'm more concerned about the number of adults watching Sesame Street from the looks of this petition. This isn't exactly something toddlers care about, can we just stick to the basics of ABC123? Leave sexuality to elementary teachers  parents  to worry about.


There, fixed that for you.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Aug 2011)

Lowlander said:
			
		

> Didnt the guys who make sesame street come out  years ago and say that bert and ernie were asexual


So to speak.


----------



## JAWS228 (11 Aug 2011)

Ernie: "Bert I wish you wouldn't shout so much Bert....

Bert: "Well I wish you wouldnt keep getting COOKIE CRUMBS IN THE  GODDAMN BED!!!

Ernie (cowering): "You're yelling again Bert... :'(


----------



## cupper (11 Aug 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Leave sexuality to elementary teachers to worry about.



And look where that got us!

http://www.wnd.com/?pageId=39783

I seriously did not realize there were that many. :facepalm:


----------



## rmc_wannabe (11 Aug 2011)

Ever ask a toddler to give you a synopsis of what they watch on TV? Its like getting a shift handover from a new Private: 

"Yeah, some stuff happened and then there was a unicorn and I forget the rest....oooh waffles  :blotto:"

If they made them into meth addicts I'm pretty sure your average preschooler wouldn't notice that much. Kids don't pick up on fine details very well. My two boys (who share a bedroom) refer to them as "brothers" because that's how they both associate to the characters.

This is just people with too much time on their hands being *Special*.

And that's brought to you by the letter *R*  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Aug 2011)

It's official folks - move along, nothing to see here....


> Bert and Ernie are not gay.
> 
> That is, according to "Sesame Street," which released an official statement on the matter on Thursday responding to an online campaign calling for the pair to be married.
> 
> ...


Source:  The Cutline blog, 11 Aug 11


----------



## Spooks (11 Aug 2011)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> My two boys (who share a bedroom) refer to them as "brothers" because that's how they both associate to the characters.



Um...I thought that for most of my own life and until I started watching it again with the kid, I considered them to be friends (but the 'brothers' option was still a possibility)

Great, now I have the Cognitive Complexity of rmc_wannabe's kids...or is that a good thing?


----------



## BadgerTrapper (11 Aug 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> It's official folks - move along, nothing to see here....Source:  The Cutline blog, 11 Aug 11




Thank you for saving my childhood...


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Aug 2011)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> Thank you for saving my childhood...



Oh there's got to be more.......Cookie Monster could have been into some weird stuff......


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Aug 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Oh there's got to be more.......Cookie Monster could have been into some weird stuff......


Oh, he is:


Check this  out.


----------



## HavokFour (12 Aug 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Oh, he is:
> 
> 
> Check this  out.



I request that this user be banned from the Universe and stripped of rank.  :'(


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Aug 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> I request that this user be banned from the Universe and stripped of rank.  :'(


:rofl:


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (12 Aug 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> It's official folks - move along, nothing to see here....Source:  The Cutline blog, 11 Aug 11



They're the same colour ... get Grover and Bert together and watch the indignation fly ...


----------



## rmc_wannabe (12 Aug 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Oh, he is:
> 
> 
> Check this  out.



Poor guy's been hooked on the junk for years, hopefully he can get the help he needs.

I just hope Oscar finds his way out of the trash can and into gainful employment


----------



## Lowlander (12 Aug 2011)

And then there is Big Bird, my regiment has been stealing his feathers to make our hackle's for years.


----------



## Nemo888 (12 Aug 2011)

Bert would never come out of the closet, PBS obviously respects this. Sponge Bob and Patrick maybe, Squidward and Sandy obviously.I think Dora is an illegal. Kermit is  suffering from abused spouse syndrome. Scooby and Shaggy are stoned out of their minds. Barney is a cryptocommie metaphor for the power of state media.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (12 Aug 2011)

The Hundred Acre Pharmacy:


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Aug 2011)

My personal favorite:

Full of bravado, brave little chap, but a bit short on brains.....not a lot of forward thinking and may have a personality disorder of some sort.

He doesn't like camels, nor rabbits.


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Aug 2011)

Obviously combat arms officer material: hale, hearty and thick.


----------



## Pusser (12 Aug 2011)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> Bert would never come out of the closet, PBS obviously respects this. Sponge Bob and Patrick maybe, Squidward and Sandy obviously.I think Dora is an illegal. Kermit is  suffering from abused spouse syndrome. Scooby and Shaggy are stoned out of their minds. Barney is a cryptocommie metaphor for the power of state media.



But Miss Piggy - WOW is she hot!!!  How can you not go for a lady with 16 breasts?


----------



## Spooks (12 Aug 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> But Miss Piggy - WOW is she hot!!!  How can you not go for a lady with 16 breasts?



First two words I thought of when I read this was....

TOTAL RECALL


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Aug 2011)

http://www.torontosun.com/2011/08/12/no-sesame-street-gay-wedding



> Bert and Ernie may be best friends, but that doesn’t mean the “Sesame Street” pals are gay. And whatever the puppets may or may not be, one thing is certain, they won’t be getting married, producers of the long-running kids TV show made clear Thursday.
> 
> The educational workshop behind the 40 year-old TV series dismissed the idea of a made-for-TV, same-sex puppet wedding in response to an online campaign and petition to have the two “Sesame Street” characters get married as a way to beat homophobia and encourage tolerance of gay people.



More at link, along with the usual entertainment in the comments section.


----------



## mariomike (12 Aug 2011)

They used to simply say, "Confirmed bachelors", and left the rest to people's imagination.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Aug 2011)

What's next - calls for "The Odd Couple" to get married?


----------



## dapaterson (12 Aug 2011)

The truth about Ernie and Bert; an Avenue Q (song) and Sesame Street (video) mashup.


----------



## cupper (12 Aug 2011)

Now, there could be something more sinister to this.

We all know that Bert is Evil.

http://www.bertisevil.tv

And has direct ties to Bin Laden.

http://www.bertisevil.tv/pages/bert038.htm


----------

